# Tucked's MkII Jetta - bags for '11



## Tucked (Jun 12, 2007)

I bought this Mk2 3 years ago from an old man who maintained it meticulously. It was 100% stock and has since changed a bit. 

It's a 1992 only color, Mint Green. 

1st day I had it, bone stock. 









Second phase, shaved bumper\BBS\FK streetlines\Mk4 leathers\dual rounds 










The third phase... widened RM's\Recaro's\front & rear G60\rear bumper shaver 




























Now for the fun. A full analog kit thanks to bagriders. I'm also going to change up the front end with a set of Aero e-codes which are in the mail. 










Now to for the wait 'till the install :banghead:


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow. 

Can't wait for this.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Aero e-codes :thumbup: 
Minty Jetta on air :thumbup: :thumbup: 

I hope your front wheels don't get in the way of your fenders, they look like it'll be close. Other than that, I look forward to seeing this completed.


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

That jetta looks spot on mate :thumbup:


----------



## Tucked (Jun 12, 2007)

A quick phone call to Will at Bagriders and my order has changed...Luckily it hadn't been shipped out yet. 

I upgraded to the switchspeed control system, and opted to stay with the 400c compressor instead of the 444c because it will fill the tank quicker. (Although it will be a bit more noisier) A water trap and a digital pressure gauge for the tank have also been ordered. 

Can't wait!


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

cant wait to see man. youll be way happier with the switchspeed its such a dope setup


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup::wave:


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

updates?


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh boy opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm looking forward to seeing some high res shots of this thing, we really need some MK2 action on the Bag Riders site, it's lacking in that area.


----------



## Tucked (Jun 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing some high res shots of this thing, we really need some MK2 action on the Bag Riders site, it's lacking in that area.


 Me too! I'm getting a proper photo shoot done in a couple weeks with a professional photographer. 

^Photobucket bandwidth fail


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Awesome, I'll be on the lookout for that. :thumbup:


----------



## jehson (Jul 25, 2009)

Deboer by Jehson_, on Flickr


Deboer by Jehson_, on Flickr


:wave:


----------



## Tucked (Jun 12, 2007)

Just got it back together after shoe-horning the VR in:


Pics for clicks!


----------



## jehson (Jul 25, 2009)

cars looking fantastic!


----------

